# milwaukee m18 or makita 18v



## kiyo (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone I have a question as well as the big 1, which one is better but first I was wondering what peoples opinions where on them I am an 8 month apprentice and am going into the field more and more each day and am going to need a sawzall impact and hammer drill set. I have herd that the same maker as ryobi makes Milwaukee now in china and that was a little concerning to me. But any way I want one of the to just need some help on warrenty info as well as what ever and everything anyone knows about the 2.

Thank you and hope to meet you in the field,

KiYo/ Spencer Ortiz


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'd hit up your employer for power tools. I sure as hell wouldn't be supplying my own.


----------



## kiyo (Jan 30, 2011)

: ) wish I could man but they don't do that best I can do is use the ones from the shop till I get my own but they only got tools to check out to formen and the ones I can use are 2 ryobi 12v compact drills that are cracking bad ) :


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kiyo said:


> : ) wish I could man but they don't do that best I can do is use the ones from the shop till I get my own but they only got tools to check out to formen and the ones I can use are 2 ryobi 12v compact drills that are cracking bad ) :


Well that sucks. In that case I would surreptitiously begin a job hunt for a better shop :thumbup:

I have a Milwaukee impact driver that I won at a contest and it works pretty well. I haven't tried any Makita stuff though.

My shop supplies DeWalt stuff... most of them turn to crap pretty quick but I've taken good care of mine and they still work great.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

The Makita LXT impact driver and Sawzall are nice. The hammer drill is so so. My main dislikes with the drill: the chuck tends to loosen during use - drop hole saw onto new floor, and the gearboxes are weak (the old 3 speeds were very bad, new 2 speeds are better, but still break)

The Milwaukee M18 hammer drill and impact driver are both good. I havn't used the sawzall so I can't comment on that. I like the overload protection on the Milwaukee drill, and the battery charge level indicator is nice.

Also it depends on what other tools you want to add on later. Makita has a nice radio, jigsaw, circular saw, very nice angle drill. Milwaukee also has some nice tools.

At the end of the day both are good brands and you will be happy with either. Personally I would go with Milwaukee.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Both are good brands. I chose the Milwaukee and have several M18 and M12 tools. I have the heavy-duty M18 hammer drill, sawzall, circular saw, impact and hackzall. I also have the M12 impactor, driver, 90º drill, hackzall, PVC cutter, radio and multi tool. No complaints with anything.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Oct 1, 2008)

I have the Makita LXT hammer drill and impact. I've been very happy with both. Battery life is great, gearbox is fine, loads of torque, and charge time is fast. I have not had any issue with the chuck on the drill and the gearbox is fine, but does not like quick changes (you must wait a second and then ease into the new gear otherwise it grinds). 

That said, I feel Makita is behind on innovation. Milwaukee has dozens of tools sharing the same batteries, especially in the M12 line. Lithium technology is so superior now that I feel the big 18v batteries are not necessary for most applications. If you have a corded sawzall and hammer drill, I think most people can get away with the 12V compact tools. This is where Milwaukee really shines in my opinion.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I like makita. Ive had millwakee for a long time and it just isnt the same as it was years back. I spent a nut on the v28 stuff and was really underwhelmed by the batteries. And for some reason I keep have trouble with millwaukee chucks. 
And on the other hand Makita doesnt have a really large selection of lools like some other brands have. 
But for now the makita set I got almost last year is still holding up really well, I cant say the same for the box of old millwakee stuff I have.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either but I'd go for the milwaukee. The battery gauge is the sh*t and their 18v sawzall is epic :laughing:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been using the Makita LXT line for a couple of years now, but I just bought a Milwaukee 18V 2602 hammer drill today. That pretty much sums up my opinion.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

The M18 Hackzall is a pure stroke of genius. It is the best balanced, smoothest cutting recipro saw ever made.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> I've been using the Makita LXT line for a couple of years now, but I just bought a Milwaukee 18V 2602 hammer drill today. That pretty much sums up my opinion.


Hows the torque? I've got the even bigger "high performance" hammer drill. Its one bad a** drill but it can get heavy at times


----------



## sKiP (Jan 14, 2010)

I recently bought the makita 5 piece set this past december which has the impact, hammer drill, saws all, circular saw and flashlight. Also comes with a bag which is nice. I like this set a lot the batteries charge quick, half the time than the dewalts. The tools are light which is really nice for carrying around all day. They seem to be pretty solid tools, i mean they arnt the ballsiest things around by any means. if i need something heavy duty i get the corded makita hammer drill off the van or the milwakee hole hawg but to have that many cordless tools its really sweet to just run to your bag and pop a battery in rather than get a cord and tool from the van. For the price im really happy with it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I like makita. Ive had millwakee for a long time and it just isnt the same as it was years back. I spent a nut on the v28 stuff and was really underwhelmed by the batteries. And for some reason I keep have trouble with millwaukee chucks.
> And on the other hand Makita doesnt have a really large selection of lools like some other brands have.
> But for now the makita set I got almost last year is still holding up really well, I cant say the same for the box of old millwakee stuff I have.


Ditto +1:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Apples meet Oranges.

Actually it's more of a good apple meet another good apple.


(I couldn't come up with a good metaphor... or simile. whatever it is.)


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I have had the Makita impact and drill for 2 years and 1 year ago I bought an 8 piece set and love it. The only trouble was the first drill would loosen the chuck but found out if I put the selector in the middle position that it locked the drill and I could tighten the chuck good and it woud not lossen.


----------



## Devin (Jan 12, 2010)

I own Milwaukee and love it. But my boss says i have to use the shop power tools which are Makita but 2 main things i hate about Makita are the sawzall blades keep coming out the sawzall. the last one is my drill bits / drivers fall out the drill after a bit of using the drill.

but one day my boss was so impressed with my drill drilling with a 3/4 bit through concrete with ease but i do own the good one M18™ Cordless High Performance 1/2" Hammer-Drill Driver 2611-24


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have this one http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/....aspx?ID=26661

And this one http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/c...er-kit/2602-22

The Makita: terrible in the cold is the only complaint. Great power/weight and super fast recharge time with built in battery cooling tech. Purchase the higher end models though as the cheaper ones have plastic gears in the tranny. Tons of different tools in their volt line up. 3 year warranty on the tools, 1 year on the batteries.

The Milwaukee: Slow recharge time no battery cooling tech. Good power, great in the cold. Some members have had trouble with the 18 volt batteries but the XC models seam to not have any issues. % year warranty on the tools and 3 on the batteries. 

Overall I like the Makita, both tools have plenty of power for their rated capacities but I have abused the makita and never had the slightest doubt it could take it


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Apples meet Oranges.
> 
> Actually it's more of a good apple meet another good apple.
> 
> ...


It's a metaphor. A simile is an indirect comparison using words such as "like" or "as." A metaphor is a direct comparison inferring that the idea or object described shares common traits with the figurative analog and is thus understood to be intentional hyperbole.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

randas said:


> Hows the torque? I've got the even bigger "high performance" hammer drill. Its one bad a** drill but it can get heavy at times


 The torque is lower, and this one lacks the side handle (which can suck, because sometimes you really want that handle) but this one, based on the tests I've read, can crank out its lesser torque for a long time. I intend to use it for putting in 'blues and screws' in walls, primarily, so it's perfect for my needs. I'm going to take the Makita home, or maybe leave it in the truck and it will be my 'second drill'.

Actually, that will be the real test: in three months, which is the one that I regularly use?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> Overall I like the Makita, both tools have plenty of power for their rated capacities but I have abused the makita and never had the slightest doubt it could take it


 Just as a data point, I burned out my Makita LXT 1/4" impact a year ago while putting tek screws in 1/4" plate.
My Makita LXT drill is starting to 'click' when under strong torque, as if the clutch was being used, even though the clutch is in 'drill mode'.


----------

